# panic: no init while booting NAS4free 9.2



## Benno (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,

I installed NAS4free (FreeBSD 9.2) on a USB stick and created a SoftwareRaid with four hard disks. The system was running without problems for several months.
Now, the system doesn't boot anymore and on the console I get the following error:


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0 []...
exec /sbin/init: error 8
init: not found in path /sbin/init:/sbin/oinit:/sbin/init.bak:/rescue/init:/stad/sysinstall
panic: no init
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80a5e046 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
#1 0xffffffff80a2406e at panic+0x1ce
#2 0xffffffff809d161a at start_init+0x27a
#3 0xffffffff809f1d3f at fork_exit+0x11f
#4 0xffffffff80eacd6e at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime: 10s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
--> Press a key on the console to reboot,
--> or switch off the system now.
```

How can I fix this without losing data on the hard disks?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2014)

The md0 indicates that a memory disk is being used for the operating system.  That is different from a standard FreeBSD install.  It might just be that the boot media has failed.  Data on the hard drives should still be okay.  Because it is not an ordinary FreeBSD install, asking on the NAS4Free forums (http://forums.nas4free.org/) is the best way to find out about recreating the boot media.


----------



## Benno (Dec 9, 2014)

I could solve that problem (see http://forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=7799&p=46388#p46388)


----------

